
Atari Has a New Console in Development - djsumdog
http://www.shacknews.com/article/100374/atari-has-a-new-console-in-development-ceo-says
======
xmichelo
The real title should be "The company formerly known as Infogrames is
developing its first console".

Hasbro purchased the brand name and IP of Atari in 1998, then sold it to
Infogrames in 2000.

Infogrames officially changed its name to Atari SA in 2009.

